# H. MAU Soda, Eureka Nevada



## ktbi (Mar 31, 2009)

Picked up this H. MAU Blob Soda from Eureka, Nevada at the Chico Bottle show a couple weeks ago.  There is a misspelled variant MAW that I'd like to get one day, but this one made my day.  Saw it at the last table as we were leaving.  Ron


----------



## ktbi (Mar 31, 2009)

Lots of nice seed bubbles.....


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice lookin bottle!


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Mar 31, 2009)

Gotta love those '70 NV sodas. I sold both variants to the same guy a few years back. I wonder if he is shedding them at this time?


----------



## ktbi (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish I had known you back then Mike.  If you ever want to get rid of any other Nevada bottles - give me a shout.
 Thnks.....Ron


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ron, the collector I sold my NV sodas to lives in Mt Shasta. I haven't talked to him in a few years, so he may have changed direction and sold some bottles at Chico. When we were there on Friday afternoon, several tables still had not set up. I'm assuming that they came in after work that day, or early Sat AM. My only opportunity to attend was Friday, due to other plans. It's a tradition that a bunch of us lunch at Sierra Nevada Brewery on that day, anyway.


----------



## Lordbud (Apr 1, 2009)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale! Great stuff, most pizza places in the South Bay have it on tap. A "must have"...


----------



## ktbi (Apr 1, 2009)

If it's an open lunch invitation to all collectors I will make it a point to attend next time...Thnks...Ron


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 1, 2009)

This year it was me, my wife, daughter, Kelly, who lives and works in Chico, Ken Salazar, John O'Niell, John Schroyer and Duke Tatti. In past years we have had a larger crowd, but this year not all could attend the lunch. Three SN "Samplers" sufficed. A "Sampler" has 4 oz glasses of each beer that they produce. Try their "Torpedo" EPA. Many stores now carry it.


----------

